# Gigabyte H87M d3h bios currupt issue



## rapusa (Oct 24, 2013)

I assembeled new PC with Gigabyte h87m d3h mobo. But whenever PC boots up first time , I get problem :
system powers on, fan spins for a few sec, powers off! 
After multiple attempts , corrupt bios message from mobo comes :
" DUALBIOS
Main BIOS is corrupted.  System will recovery
from Backup BIO.  Please don't turn off power
or reset system.  It might take few minutes.
Updating BIOS... <0>%  "

After updating to 100% system boots up normally and works fine but every time I shutdown my PC same symptoms starts again. Restarting system don't trigger this though.
Shown it to my shopkeeper  and he updated bios , it started working normal on shop but problem started again at my Home. So shopkeeper suggested me to send it to company for replacement.

My system Details:
i5 4670
gigabyte h87m d3h
seasonic s12ii 620w
corsair vengeance 8 gb (2xram)
seagate baracuda 1TB hard disk(old) 
Syncmaster PX2370 monitor.
no GPU


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2013)

have you tried updating bios from your home?


----------



## rapusa (Oct 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you tried updating bios from your home?


NO , but it should be fully updated already when shopkeeper did ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 24, 2013)

Try updating bios yourself


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 24, 2013)

Update the bios. If that doesn't solve the issue, RMA it.


----------

